# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [14-01-2017] Ultimate Multi Tool - QcFire v0.3 - Happy Lohri and Makar Sankranti

## mohamed73

*Wishing you Happy Lohri and Makar Sankranti  
We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - QcFire v0.3 The Ultimate Qualcomm Module  Repair almost all Qualcomm Device supporting Firehose Protocol    Supported CPUs with Internal Loader:* - MSM8909
- MSM8916
- MSM8936
- MSM8937
- MSM8939
- MSM8952
- MSM8974
- MSM8976
- MSM8992
- MSM8994
- MSM8996
- MSM8x10
- MSM8x20*  Supported for Auto Detection:* - MSM8936
- MSM8937
- MSM8974
- MSM8976
- MSM8916
- MSM8909
- MSM8x26
- MSM8x10    *[+] Updated Internal Loaders* --- Few internal loaders added to support different devices.   *[+] Added Support for Following CPU* --- MSM8974   *[+] Updated Support for Following CPU* --- MSM8x10   *[+] Fixed Manual CPU Selection in Flash Tab* --- Manual CPU selection in Flash Tab was causing "Loader not found" error. Now Fixed.   *[+] Added Checkbox to reboot device after Flash* --- If it is checked (default), device will auto reboot to normal mode after flashing.   *[+] Improved Auto Detection Routine* --- Auto Detection routine is improved to make detection more accurately.     *Brands Supported and Tested with Auto Detection Feature:*  *Xiaomi* *Mi Note 3* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset Mi Account / Format Phone *Redmi 3s Prime* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset Mi Account / Format Phone *Redmi 2* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset Mi Account / Format Phone *Mi 4i* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset Mi Account / Format Phone *Note 1s* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset Mi Account / Format Phone *Redmi Note Prime* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset Mi Account / Format Phone   *Micromax* *Q400* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset FRP / Format FS *Q450* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset FRP / Format FS   *OnePlus* *E1005* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset FRP / Format FS   *Oppo*  *F1f* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset FRP / Format FS *1206* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset FRP / Format FS *A37f* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset FRP / Format FS *A33f* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset FRP / Format FS *A31* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset FRP / Format FS   *Intex* *AquaFish* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Format FS   *AndroMax* *Andromax R* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Format FS   *Onida* *i4G1* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset FRP / Format FS   *InFocus* *M370* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset FRP / Format FS   *Vivo* *Y21L* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Format FS *v3max* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Format FS   *Lenovo* *A6000* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Format FS *Vibe K5* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Format FS *Vibe K5 Plus* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Format FS   *Q Mobile*  *Z8* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Format FS   *Rivo*  *Phantom PZ8* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Format FS   *Xolo* *LT-2000* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset FRP / Format FS   *Yu* *YU5010* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset FRP / Format FS *YU4711* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset FRP / Format FS   *Lyf* *LS-5016* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset FRP / Format FS *LS-5018* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset FRP / Format FS *LS-5009* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset FRP / Format FS *LS-4505* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset FRP / Format FS *LS-4503* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset FRP / Format FS   *SARL BOMARE* *B3 Simply* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Format FS   *Wiko* *Ridge 4G* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Format FS   * This list is limited to tested models only. QcFire supports hundreds of models already with its unique customizable features.  *     _Some Features to Highlight:_
- Fully Customizable Flash Options
- Flash or Skip any partition while flashing.
- Auto detection of most CPUs.
- Unique Protection system to protect IMEI/Calibration fro m damage.
- Erase option to erase any selected partition (to remove Locks/FRP fro m customized devices).
- Safe Mi Account Reset Method to avoid WIFI or BT issue.    *It Has Begun... Stay Tuned...   More Amazing Updates On The Way...  *  *
ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS.
 WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.      :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable fro m Installer folder.
- Enjoy! *   *Br,*

----------

